# Didn't think I'd ever own a vehicle like this...



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

...but it really does fit my needs perfectly: tow future potential race car, securely carry motorcycles, camping vehicle.










2003 E350 with the 6.8L V10 engine!

I am now a single guy with 4 road legal registered vehicles, heh.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

That van needs a little something.


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> That van needs a little something.


I thought you were going to post that picture of a van with"FREE CANDY"spray painted on the side.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Have fun when a spark plug blows out of the threads, leaving you 10 hours of work


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

drive by72 said:


> Have fun when a spark plug blows out of the threads, leaving you 10 hours of work


Yeah I'd just go ahead and checkbook that repair.


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

drive by72 said:


> Have fun when a spark plug blows out of the threads, leaving you 10 hours of work


Think that's a 5.4L V8 (Triton) issue, not the V10. College I worked at through Grad school
had about 8 each of these - and the V10's were considerably better overall. There's a tool made for the 5.4L and in a Van with a doghouse, it's not all that difficult to get to the rear of the engine.


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Turbo_525 said:


> Think that's a 5.4L V8 (Triton) issue, not the V10. College I worked at through Grad school
> had about 8 each of these - and the V10's were considerably better overall. There's a tool made for the 5.4L and in a Van with a doghouse, it's not all that difficult to get to the rear of the engine.


The V8s were more of a "break plug off in head" issue than plugs shooting out. The V10s dont have as many problems as the 5.4 V8s, but believe me, they exist.

Getting to the rear two cylinders isnt the hard part. Its getting to cylinder two, three, four, seven, eight and nine that present the problem. Especially on the passenger side; at least on 5.4s theres a huge bundle of wires that cover the coil and plug.

We had a V8 5.4 Triton truck in needed plugs. 7 of 8 broke off. 960 spark plug bill that turned out to be

Another 5.4 that came in blew number 7 clean out of the hole and destroyed the threads in doing so. this was a van, number 7 was not fun... (ford doesnt count their cylinders like GM and Chrystler; number 7 is passenger side, third cylinder from the front). Funny enough, once we cleaned it and helicoiled it and etc, the van blew a HG.

The triton motor was just a disaster really... 
:angel:


----------

